# Review: Canon PowerShot Zoom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2021)

> Chris at DPReviewTV has completed his review of the Canon PowerShot Zoom, a unique camera (or “device” as Chris calls it). This camera is shaped like a monocular and has 35mm equivalent focal lengths of 100mm or 400mm lens, but nothing in between. You can also go into a digital zoom mode and bring the reach to 800mm.
> This looks like a cool gadget to pair with a smartphone or to use as a viewing too instead of binoculars or dedicated monoculars.
> There is some good and bad with the PowerShot Zoom, so check out the full review above.



Continue reading...


----------



## dolina (Jan 7, 2021)

It's $299 and your 2 links do not work.

This is a superior solution to a stupid scope + smartphone/point&shoot/dSLR


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jan 8, 2021)

I believe a 30x zoom compact will have a much better image quality and you can actually swap batteries.


----------



## WriteLight (Jan 8, 2021)

Man, this thing just screams "pervert at the beach". Ugh.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Jan 8, 2021)

WriteLight said:


> Man, this thing just screams "pervert at the beach". Ugh.



I don't go to the beach, but I'd love something like this for bird spotting when out on walks.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jan 10, 2021)

IQ is simply pathetic, not sure how Canon could release this dog.


----------



## swblackwood (Feb 27, 2021)

I and embarrassed to admit I bought this on impulse and sorry I did. Only useful, if that is even an appropriate word for it, in really bright conditions. I do have it in my coast pocket for any bird opportunities on our daily walks but I am yet to use it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2021)

I preordered one. While the IQ was as expected for the price, my issue was that my large hands had a difficult time holding it. It just kept slipping out of them. I never dropped it, but I felt uncomfortable and decided I'd never use it. I sent it back after a week or two.

The tiny sensor did require that the scene be bright to reduce noise. I now have a Galaxy S21 Ultra. I'd say its good at 10X. At 100X, its not much use.


----------

